# chessie pics?



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

Seen some great pictures of black dogs latley, now how about some pictures of some chessies??


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Couple chessie pics


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

That last picture is cool!!!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

Can't wait for the snow to melt!


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

Jay, Beamer and Paul. Those are some great pictures. I like them ALL!


----------



## rich p (Oct 18, 2009)

http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad324/grinchduck/DSC00133.jpg


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

Three generations: grandmother, daughter and granddaughter. Three show champions, two with field titles and the youngest learning fast and on her way!!


----------



## Julie Rihn (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow that last pic is magazine worthy! Lovely pic.


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

Great pictures everyone! Before I joined the "Dark Side", I had a Chessie. She was one tough chick!! Here's an old scan from the 90's of her walking on the water. I think it was a balmy zero degrees that morning! 










A few more of friends......


----------



## OakTree13 (Nov 11, 2012)

This is my 1st duck dog "Gator" got him in Nov. couldnt be happier!


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

I always wondered what that pocketbook dog was whispering


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

I want out of here


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

in the presence of Grandma


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's a few Ches. pictures. Four generations:









Wheelbarrow full of burrheads:









Puffin, the matriarch (age 12.5)









Panda (she is also my avatar picture)









An oldie but goodie, "Deadliest Catch" J-Bell circa 1992 at the Chesapeake with a blue crab


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

here is a few of mine


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

very nice photos guys!!!









.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

This handsome man was a MH after just turning 2. He'll be 3 next month and last Sunday he went Best of Winners at his 1st dog show with me....



















Angie


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice collection of photos Eric...

.


----------



## duk-it (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's a pic of Moxx.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't often get to photograph Chessies, but here's one I took last December


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....4562869428822&type=1&relevant_count=3&ref=nf


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....4562869428822&type=1&relevant_count=2&ref=nf


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Is there any way to move those photos from Facebook where the link is already open?


----------



## Rozet (Jul 4, 2012)

I love Chessies. I do not see enough of them.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Can we have this thread locked,...it's bringing out my true love shhh dont tell my black dog

Julie R ,I love those little meat heads!


----------



## FLNative (Nov 19, 2010)

This is my girl at a Central Florida HRC training day.

Caroline


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice old school camo vest!


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

A day in the field


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

*Needs a caption contest*

This one cracks me up-








So then the priest sez...............


Millions of one liners regards

Bubba


----------



## RetrieverNation (Jul 15, 2012)

No caption needed.


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

Love the pictures everyone! Julie R. that little one with the orange tab definitely has personality!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

RetrieverNation said:


> No caption needed.


That's what they think of the judges test...


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

My hunting pardner Frank (22 years running) and his Chessie Oso---guarding birds like always! Nice day in the swamp.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

There may not be as many photos of chessies as there are labs, but the ones shown here are truly amazing!!!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

my Brothers Chessie Toc. He was a Dawg!!


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

Amazing what some people will post on the internet........Chessies?????? Thanks... Great stuff here. Duckdon and owner of a Black Lab and a DD.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Lulu
















Thor








Lulu








Lulu her mom Gracie and grandfather Thor


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Thor








Gracie and Thor








Thor


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Thor playing pick up dog over the layouts 100 yards away


----------



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

My retired chessie, now 13, after a hard moring picking up swans.


----------



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

Here's Reload again after putting the smack down on a few geese.


----------



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

Here's my girl Lola after her first swamp hunt.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Mike Tome said:


> I don't often get to photograph Chessies, but here's one I took last December


Hey J TOWNE... do you recognize this dog?


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Mike Tome said:


> Hey J TOWNE... do you recognize this dog?


He look familiar.  I ws trying to figure out of that was one of my or Marstons.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

thor pup,onleft


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Betcha a buck that the janitor here will get a chill down the back of his neck on this one.









Hard lesson regards

Bubba


----------



## duk-it (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's a few more of Moxx.




































He just turned a year on new years eve.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

jd6400 said:


> View attachment 10585
> 
> thor pup,onleft


Cool picture. Thanks for posting. Glad to see rogue is making out. Looks like Clint will have 3 Thor pups coming his was soon.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

j towne said:


> Cool picture. Thanks for posting. Glad to see rogue is making out. Looks like Clint will have 3 Thor pups coming his was soon.


Thanks Nick,can`t wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## RWB (Jun 4, 2009)

my boy


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

RWB said:


> View attachment 10595
> 
> 
> my boy


Wow... Nice looking dog!


----------



## smakem (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

All of these are beautiful.My Dad was actually looking for one a few months ago but we had trouble finding them in Texas.I grew up with 2 that were tough as nails.only time they did not really hunt was during Dove season with the heat.They also always had a distinct smell.If you guys know of some in Texas or surrounding areas let me know as I would love to get one for him.


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Shot you a Private message Dos Patos


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

This is a pic of Deuce being aggressive to a hunting buddy......


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Bubba said:


> Betcha a buck that the janitor here will get a chill down the back of his neck on this one.
> 
> View attachment 10586
> 
> ...


He usually rides in the back next to me like this.


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Dutch with a little air time










Cork ready for action


----------



## ericbehrend (Jan 2, 2013)

"Buford"


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Tangled up in brown !


----------



## chuck187 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Someone was getting ready to walk by the boat in this one. She was lowering her head over "her" birds!!


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

That's a good lookin gal Andy!


----------



## chessiedog (Oct 23, 2011)

Dallie loves the swamp!


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## LMB (Jun 29, 2012)

Here is my Female about 7 years ago when she was a pup. Out exploring the world at 7 months.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Jay Dufour said:


> Tangled up in brown !


Looks like you are protecting the little black ones from the big bad brown dogs! And Jon Couch, I LOVE that first picture of the dog looking away in the snow, it is beautiful!


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

A few more... Mother and daughter snow pics. Granddaughter with her giant Group 2 show ribbon (for you non-show people, the bigger the ribbon, the bigger the


















win!!)


----------



## LMB (Jun 29, 2012)

*My first one*

Here is my first dog. She just happened to be a Chesapeake. My dad rescued her from the dog pound for me. Dad worked with the sister of the owner who let her wander off. Her owner did not want to pay the fees again to get her out again. The lady Dad worked with was so upset she talked him into rescuing her.

She was about a year and a half old when I (we) got her. The original owner must have spent a lot of time working with her. She was very well trained and hunted great, she would just wander away if left unsupervised for any length of time. I never understood why he let her wander away and just gave up on her. She quit trying to wander off after I had her for some time.

I was young and didn’t understand much about dogs, but the original owner stopped over at the house and wanted to sell Dad her AKC papers. Dad told him he could see she was a good dog and would not spend any more money to prove she was.

She lasted until I was in college, and taught me alot. I have never had any other breed of dog because of her. This picture must have been taken around 1968. I wish I had a better picture, but you can tell she is a Chesapeake.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

That is a perfect picture. Love it.


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome pic LMB......once you own one you get attached to the breed


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

We use the yellow dog for anything close under 100 yds.The chessie (Nativeland Kennels) for the tuff ones.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

He does doves also.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Oughta hear his double cluck!


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL, mine is just a ribbon dog


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

No he`s not!!!!!


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

He looks like CuJo


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Goose retrieving mo-fo......can see in dark also,haaaaaa. Jim


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

A few of Peake, aka: the coyote, getting wrapped up in this season's work:



















































(Started to post a blue slew of them, but the board, perhaps wisely, cut me off at six.)


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice pics, you guys hunt water chickens down there


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Northernstorm said:


> Nice pics, you guys hunt water chickens down there


They are great decoys.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

jd6400 said:


> Goose retrieving mo-fo......can see in dark also,haaaaaa. Jim


That the best time to hunt.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Northernstorm said:


> Nice pics, you guys hunt water chickens down there


Nope. We round them up and slaughter them like...well, chickens. As Nick noted, those decoys are for birds that know ducks shoot at them. Even the specks will often land with the poule d'eaus, rather than their own kind, near season's end.


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

Have to try that out next year.


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I figure that master tests, and field trials are getting more and more difficult, judges are running out of set ups, and they are going to start setting up tests after dark. Figure we we get a head start in training


j towne said:


> That the best time to hunt.


----------



## duk-it (Feb 8, 2012)

Never get tired of looking at these great pics !!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

They like to farm also!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh! So that's a deer(e) dog!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

2tall said:


> Oh! So that's a deer(e) dog!


And he loves AC/DC on the radio....HAAAAA


----------



## OKchessieman (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's a couple of my brown dog. Gotta love the way they'll pick up your ducks, scare off a stranger, and play with your toddler all in the same day!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

That is for sure!!!!What a nice pic. Jim


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Here are a few of my heart dog, Crash....he's a special one for sure.


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Great pics sharon!!!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Rick Hall said:


> Nope. We round them up and slaughter them like...well, chickens. As Nick noted, those decoys are for birds that know ducks shoot at them. Even the specks will often land with the poule d'eaus, rather than their own kind, near season's end.


I think our limit out here is up to 20 a day. Makes for decent dog entertainment when things get slow


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Vicious chessie attacking a kid


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

The $64,000 question being "Whose tongue is that?"


----------



## RetrieverNation (Jul 15, 2012)

Rick Hall said:


> The $64,000 question being "Whose tongue is that?"


That's not the first time I have seen a Chessie try to french kiss a human.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

French kiss or finish his supper?









Regardless, it's altered many a photo op:


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Two headed Chessie monster... 











My first Chessie Sima and her sister Callie(deadgrass)


----------

